# Your car can spy for you



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Something I discovered by chance yesterday morning. After an errand, I decided to bring the USB stick I'm using to record the dashcam footage in to my PC, just to review how the camera was working. I was surprised to see that the first several one minute clips were views of the parking lot, with people walking around coming and going from their cars. Turns out that when you use your cell phone app to preheat the car (which I had done a couple minutes before I went out to the car), the car also "wakes up" enough that the dashcam is activated and starts recording.

So, if you want to surreptitiously record what's going on around your car (at least in view of the front dashcam), just start heating your car up from the cell phone app. The car appears dormant from the outside (the mirrors stay folded, no lights come on), so no-one will be the wiser. As others have speculated, I suspect that the dashcam functionality will eventually evolve to include views from other cameras mounted on the car, so at some point we may even get a 360 degree view of what's going on around the car while we're away.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## John Rea (Jun 19, 2017)

I would imagine the phone apps will be updated to include dashcam control - and possibly view of video?? Let's hope.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Be careful what you do in your garage when you think you’re alone... someone may be watching you ;-)


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

That does it - I'm putting a piece of black tape on the inside camera.


----------

